# Titanic vs Modern Cruise Ship



## Alex (25/11/14)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## free3dom (25/11/14)

Alex said:


>



No wonder the iceberg's are melting

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/11/14)

My mate was on the Maiden Voyage from Southampton to New York on that big beauty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

